
AT&T CEO says hard to find skilled U.S. workers - gibsonf1
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080327/tc_nm/att_workforce_dc
======
acrylicist
Are they even offering or looking locally or is this just PR to cover up
outsourcing? Their search system only lists 211 positions nationwide.

